# Vessel loop elastic band



## valariej (Oct 6, 2009)

I am looking for a CPT code for this process. Dr placed this loop band on a open wound to assist in closure.  2 days later he actually did the closure of the wound.

Is there a procedure code for the elastic band or can we only bill an E/M?


----------

